# Anyone else has this. Early scan, nothing on it. 4 positive HPT & Digi +1-2 weeks



## xpatchx

Hi! I have had 2 positive FR tests (first one a good line, second MUCH darker (top is more recent)...
https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/IMG_7735.jpg

I had a positive IC and also a positive ASDA test.

Went to dr and she said because of past mc's she wanted me scanned.

Went to my scan today as planned. The sonographer laid me down and did the internal and I was watching her face and it dropped from "happy smiley positive" sonographer, to serious "I'm sorry" sonographer.

She just went "Sarah, I can't actually see a pregnancy here and your lining is thick, 15mm"

I said "I've had 4 different types of positives, feel sick, and am 5 days late. Could I be too early?"
She went "Not if you're getting positive HPT's, I should see something. I'm going to get bloods done."

So I waited and had bloods and asked the dr his advice. He said she ruled out ectopic (which she hadn't told me, she just said she had to check for it!) and that if the bloods come back + then I have to go back for more in a week or so.

So I waited around because he said to wait till 2, then the sonographer came in and said "no you need to go home, it could be up to 5pm the results come back. We'll call you this evening. If your levels are up then they will be able to tell how far gone you are, and why I couldn't see anything, but try not to worry"

So I've come home and my Clear Blue digi had arrived (eBay!) so I pee'd on it out of morbid curiosity.

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/Medway-20120414-00516.jpg

What the hell is going on? Has anyone else been through this? My LMP was Feb 27th. I have 6 week long MC's usually, so I was due on around the 10th. I'm only around 4 days late and I think ovulation should have occurred on 27th of March.

So really, from conception, I'm only likely to be around 3 weeks or even less. Could that be why they've seen nothing? And what does "thick lining" mean?


----------



## sar89

hey i think you are definately pregnant. around the 20th of december when i found out i was pregnant i had a private scan done to which no sac or embyro was seen just a thick uterine lining. the ultrasound tech asked could i be pregnant and i was no im not sure, went home bought tests and tested with fmu net morning and low behold was pregnant. bought digi test and tested later that day with the weakest urine ever and it came up 3+... 

it shows how the scan showed up nothing bar a thick lining which is actually a sign in itself.. im 21 weeks now :) good luck xx


----------



## xpatchx

She said thick lining like it was a bad thing? It was 15mm thick and I have it on the paperwork she gave me?!
You've given me much more of a positive attitude. I think I am far too early to see! Hopefully they can get me back in in a few weeks and check again x


----------



## sar89

By the way the lining thickens at the beginning of pregnancy to allow the embyro to burrow right in xx


----------



## sar89

Its bad if you werent pregnant it could be a sign of endometriosis as my tech told me( btw my tect wasnt scanning for pregnancy just scanning to ccheck all was ok) i think its safe to say you are pregnant especially with all those tests.. now your obviously still very early on and i dont want to worry you but you know urself things can go wrong, hope you have a sticky bean xx


----------



## honeybee2

I would say you are pregnant and the baby is in an awkward place to see or simply too small. They should have tried a vaginal scan maybe?


----------



## sar89

Yep just wanted you to know i relate to the scan because mine was thick with absolutely no baby in it.. oh and i booked for an internal scan the next day..after i tested and i went in and told the tech that i was actually pregnant and she said' ya you had a thick uterine lining which is what happens in early pregnancy it was just too early for us to see the sac '

she was the one who had put pregnancy into my head as after first scan she had askd me had i tested for pregnancy which I hadnt..

Oh and i had awful cramps when i first became pregnant and i mean awful!! so much I thought i was losing baby.. i rested up for a week took time off work and just relaxed.
So if you get any pains and that dont freak out k :)

My advice ha good luck xxxx


----------



## hayley2

I had the exact same thing at 7 weeks, no baby could be seen. Was told it was prob a missed miscarriage. Had to wait 7 days and be re scanned. 7 days later we saw our babies heartbeat and measured right for dates. Just must have been hiding! 18 weeks now and everything seems fine so far.....


----------



## kaylynn040485

It defo sounds lke its just too early, im sure you will go back and baba will be there clear as day and a digi is a great positive too kx


----------



## BlueHadeda

With my first pregnancy, I was less than 4 weeks along (Probably about a week or so after conception) when I had a sonar. Neither me nor the dr knew I was pregnant, the sonar was done for other reasons. The dr also noticed how thick the lining was.

Then, 10 days later, I had to repeat the sonar again, but this time we had bloodtests saying I'm pregnant, so when the dr couldn't see anything with the normal sonar, he did a transvaginal sonar. And there it was, a little sac measuring 5+4 weeks. So not even 6 weeks pregnant (less than 4 weeks after conception). He couldn't see anything with the normal sonar, and even with the transvaginal he could only see the sac, nothing inside. So again, 2 weeks later I had to go back, and this time we could see the bean (with heartbeat!!) at 7w3d. I was so worried all those weeks and for nothing. Everything turned out fabulous. Today, that little bean is a strapping 11-year old. :happydance:


----------



## MichelleW

They really shouldnt scan you until at least 6 weeks pregnant as the sac etc takes different times in different people to show up, I know because just prior to this pregnancy I had what was called a pregnancy of unknown location as they couldnt see anything on my scan and they scanned me right up until 8 weeks before this was diagnosed, the problem was I was convinced I had a miscarriage but my hcg levels were still continuing to go up but not as they should and the pregnancy had to be ended. This time when I was scanned early due to my previous history they scanned me at 6 weeks and told me that it might be too early to see anything, but we did, they really should generally wait till around 8 weeks before they diagnose or are unhappy with it being a viable pregnancy, what they should do is take your bloods every couple of days to make sure your hcg is increasing at a proper rate. I'd say its probably just too early to see and when you go back your little bean will have appeared xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xpatchx

Thank you all for reassurances :)
It was a vaginal scan that I had, dunno about everywhere else but here they don't do an ultrasound scan until 11 weeks plus, always vaginal.
I definitely think I'm too early, but she kept saying "If you got a positive home pregnancy test I WOULD see something by now" so it got me panicking! x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

How confusing for you! Please let us know what your bloods say? I think especially from what others have said, you are pregnant and its just very early. Good luck chick! X


----------



## emilyjade

Just would like to wish you all the luck for your results later xx


----------



## Gabbymrvr

This happen to me, don't worry babe I'm sure you are gonna be ok. With my baby I poditive at 3 weeks, I didn't even had my first on appt when I started spotting and went to ER, they did an ultrasound and nothing was there, she said there is no pregnancy. I was like how is that possible. They did a blood test and that was positive but low, they told me it was an ectopic pregnancy and how dangerous that was. I then had to go back for more blood test, it wasn't until I was like 6 weeks from my LMP that something started looking normal, my baby is now a healthy 6 year old. With my pregnancy right now I had like three pregnancy test at home and got positive, when I went to the doctor an to confirm because I was drinking some medication and their test was negative and was told I wasn't pregnant, since that had happen to me before I stopped drinking the medication and made an appt with my ob and requested a blood test wich came back positive. My conclusion was that my hormone level shows really early in pregnancy. Good luck


----------



## minimoo90

hmm. I had the same situation. The Dr's got my dates messed, as I have a dodgy cycle. It does sound a bit early, if you have a thick lining shows the body is preparing for the pregnancy to show.
If those tests say 1-2 I think it means 2-3wks pregnant, which is far too early. 


Fingers Crossed :)


----------



## Ash0619

The day my af was due, I went to the ER for bleeding because I had already had several positive pregnancy tests. They did a transvaginal ultrasound and couldn't see anything. They did bloodwork and scheduled follow up blood work and said all looked fine with my blood work, so they scheduled me an appt at 9 weeks Pregnant. I went in and saw my bubs and his heartbeat!

So you are just too early to tell!


----------



## griffinh

if youre only 5 days late, you wouldnt see something so early. what she should have done was tell you to come back in 10 days for another scan!x


----------



## xpatchx

griffinh I thought that too! I went to the doctors and I expected her to say that she'd book a scan for like a week or two's time, then she told me to go in I thought "Ah maybe they CAN see that early" but all they did was worry me more!

No bled, cramped or anything, still getting positive tests and everything. In 2 days it'll be around 3 weeks since I ovulated - so I COULD only be 2 weeks pregnant!!! I'm getting increasingly angry that she's left me all night worrying myself sick when she could have JUST said "It's too early"

After being supposed to get the results at 1pm yesterday, I then got told to go home and they'd call by 5. I called at 5.30 and was told results don't come in till 8 so to call back at 9pm. Called back at 9pm and they said a doctor would have to call me back with the results so to wait for the call. It's now 8am and I've called AGAIN and they have told me I have to wait for a doctor...AGAIN!


----------



## emilyjade

Hope you get some answers soon patch. X


----------



## oh_socold

I got positive tests very dark and very early. I hadn't even missed a period and hadn't had a period for a month prior so I had no clue when I ovulated all I knew was I was eating lentils like i would die without them and I hate lentils...that and drinking vinegar...so I peed on a stick. Came back super positive. A week later I got terrible pain in my right side and had a big lump buldge and couldn't move my leg so I went to the er. They scanned me and made me pee in a cup positive for pregnancy and they wanted to make sure it wasn't ectopic. She tried for about an hour to see the baby via ultrasound on my belly but eventually went transvaginal and that took another hour and she couldn't find my ovaries nothing. She didn't say nething to me though. When they got my results (my bed was right by the nursing desk) I heard them laughing about how could I have known I was pregnant its only a little dot barely visible. Apparently they could see nothing for along time and had to try every which way. What wound up happening was I had a huge cyst in my ovary from the follicle and I was in fact pregnant but it took her two plus hours to find it. I was about six week and apparently it was barely visible so if your only a week late I wouldn't be too worried. See how the blood comes back and they'll probably scan you again to make sure. Ironically every scan since our nugget is a week bigger than its supposed to be. At 8 we were measuring at 9 so then we counted from 9 then at 12 we were measuring at 13 plus. Which is two weeks off the original dates...lol weird stuff but don't let them worry you.


----------



## xpatchx

I am currently sat crying my eyes out.

Dr finally called a minute ago, and first had a go at me for wanting the dr to call me back again, saying "I left a voicemail!" and I said "I didn't get one" and he said "Is this Dawn..." and I said no it's Sarah, and he then went "Okay, well, explain whats going on" so I did and he went "Well your hcg level is 23 so you are not pregnant" and I went "But what about all the positive tests?" and he said he can't explain it... and that was it. He just said sorry and bye.

So confused and lost. Don't understand any of it.

Just did other digital and it said "pregnant 1-2"? I don't get it!


----------



## griffinh

:hugs: aw honey dont cry!!

first off, he's a douche for being so blunt. secondly, you honestly will have to wait! its a horrid thing to have to do, but you're only JUST pregnant.. HCG has not had enough time to register. Enough for a peestick, but not for levels or scans.

So. DEEP BREATH sweetheart. You gotta test only every three days. So far you havent had bleeding or cramping or anything, bubba is still brand new and just making himself at home :) 

Test again on WEDNESDAY - put DOWN the peesticks!!! If its still pregnant/stronger line then you need to ask a DIFFERENT doctor. xxxx

Chin up, stop stressing and let your body do its work :hugs:xxx


----------



## leahsbabybump

wow that is so awful of him 
sorry your going through this hun :hugs:
if your hcg level is 23 i though that could mean you are/have been pregnant pregnant i was told that if hcg level is 5 or above then could mean pregnancy or menopause im guessing your old enough for a menopause :-/
im sorry i have no advice for you hun other than i seen this site online its american dont know if its trusted or not but it does say a hcg test of 25 or more is posotive pregnancy test hears link to site https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html
could you ring the hospital back and speak to someone else about this the doctor sounds like a rite nob head mind my french insensetive wanker didnt even know who he was talking too :-/


----------



## LostAndAlone

i was 5 weeks at my first scan and it was an internal as they couldnt see anything scanning my stomach and all they could see internally was the sac so i think its just been too early for them to see anything


----------



## dawno

If I were in your position I would definitely keep testing and then see a different doctor. He obviously was confused about which patient he was talking to (called you by the wrong name). He could have been giving you that Dawn's BHCG. Good luck!


----------



## leahsbabybump

griffin h is right as hard as it is hun you need to put the tests down and try and put it to the back of your mind for 3 days then on weds test with your first urine as soon as you get out of bed before you drink anything as the wee will be the strongest :hugs: hun please dont cry :hug:


----------



## xpatchx

It just doesn't make any sense. All the charts I've read say anything from 14-21 days since conception could be 23 miu. Not gonna bother testing any more, not gonna bother thinking about it any more. If I am then surely the tests'll keep coming up so will do what you said and test again on Wednesday

From Conception	From LMP	mIU/ML or IU/L
7 days	3 Weeks	0 - 5
14 days	28 days	3 to 426
21 days	35 days	18 to 7,340
28 days	42 days	1080 to 56,500
35 - 42 days	49 - 56 days	7,650 to 229,000
43 - 64 days	57 - 78 days	25,700 to 288,000
57 - 78 days	79 - 100 days	13,300 to 253,000
17-24 weeks	2nd Trimester	4060 to 65,400
25 weeks - birth	3rd Trimester	3640 to 117,000
Several Days After Baby	-	< 5


----------



## MichelleW

I would see a different doctor, how rude and unprofessional of him, my doctor told me if its over 5 then they would class that as pregnant, I would keep monitoring your hpt's and arrange a visit with a different doctor xxxxx


----------



## TattyHead

:hugs: Could it be possible he's got you confused with the other patient & thinks your further along than you are?
I would make a complaint about that doc too, what an Arse :growlmad:
Ring the hospital back & ask for your results again if the doc's seen them then they should be able to tell you the results without him being there.
Your still getting :bfp: so try not to worry too much...I think he's just being a goon!


----------



## xpatchx

My husband thinks that they won't give result snow because it will be them over riding a doctors decision. Going to go to doctors tomorrow and ask her to call and get the results. She's fantastic and always tries her best to get answers immediately!

I know I'm grasping at straws but I'm hoping he read the wrong results. :(


----------



## samjc1531c

Hi my friend has just had same, she did a test and went to docs had a scan nothing but lining thickened. They put her through 4 weeks of anxiety saying nothing there when actually it was too early her lining had thickened at right time..next scan there was a sac ..next time a heartbeat......at one point docs wanted to do surgery to remove saying it hadnt grown...she now has an 8 week little one growing just as it should be. x


----------



## leahsbabybump

samjc1531c said:


> Hi my friend has just had same, she did a test and went to docs had a scan nothing but lining thickened. They put her through 4 weeks of anxiety saying nothing there when actually it was too early her lining had thickened at right time..next scan there was a sac ..next time a heartbeat......at one point docs wanted to do surgery to remove saying it hadnt grown...she now has an 8 week little one growing just as it should be. x

that is horrific she ought to complain about that they could have taken her little bean away from her im flabbergasted :-/


----------



## Lozdi

That doctor sounds like a Grade A Plank.

HCG is detectable in urine before anything is visible on the scan, because HPT's are so sensitive! With BHCG of 23, you need a follow up scan in a couple of weeks, or at the very least a follow up blood draw. 

When I went for an early scan I was 6 weeks but the hospital called it 7 weeks because they were unaware of my late ovulation. I did see a bean but it was hard to find and my gest sac was HUGE, which made them think the pregnancy was going wrong. Follow up scan proved them wrong. What I'm saying is we are all different, and I bet in a couple of weeks you'll see a sac and a little beanie in there. Its in NHS guidlines that no early pregnancy should be called nonviable without at least 2 scans or a series of blood draws and a scan or two. Bad doctor!

If I were you I would call the doctor back and ask what he is basing his opinion on when the general rule is that nothing will be visible on a scan until HCG is over 1000...and the sensitivity of the clearblue test you used is around 25 miu/ml. Then call your local hospital and ask to be put through to the EPAU and tell them the whole story, they will most likely have you in for bloods and although its usually a dr referral that gets you in there, they do have the power to decide to see you without a referral- they saw me without a referral because I called and explained myself and that I have o decent relationship with any gp's.

Try not to worry (easier said than done) one day at a time is the best way to get through the worrying bit. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## xpatchx

Hey Lozdi - it was the epau that did the scan and the blood draw :( The tech there who did the ultrasound just told me I wasn't pregnant but they'd do bloods, and the bloods came back the same!
Still not positive he hasn't read someone elses results, seeing as he kept calling me dawn, then he hung up and called again saying "Hi Dawn"

:S


----------



## xpatchx

He also asked what it was I'd had had before, an ectopic or something else (forget what the other thing was) and I've had neither! :S


----------



## TattyHead

xpatchx said:


> My husband thinks that they won't give result snow because it will be them over riding a doctors decision. Going to go to doctors tomorrow and ask her to call and get the results. She's fantastic and always tries her best to get answers immediately!
> 
> I know I'm grasping at straws but I'm hoping he read the wrong results. :(

They wouldn't be over riding the doctor by giving you the results, you have a right to any/all results, & if he has given you someone else's result you can just double check.....Ring them & say:

'Just to confirm, what were my blood results? I can't remember what the doctor said.'

The other possibility is that the blood results are correct but he had the case file of the other patient & she may have been further along so the small amount would show a decrease (miscarriage).

I don't think your grasping at straws at all :hugs:

Ask your GP to put in a complaint on your behalf too, because getting your name wrong whilst dealing with sensitive stuff like this is inexcusable ! If any of us were in the same position we'd be freaking out right now. It's not fair on you or OH. 

I hope it gets sorted soon.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Ah ur def pg i would say & normal scans hardly show up anything that early, vaginal ones are usually better! Thick lining is definate good sign aswell ;) x


----------



## TattyHead

xpatchx said:


> He also asked what it was I'd had had before, an ectopic or something else (forget what the other thing was) and I've had neither! :S

This guy is a complete grade A TOOL!! :growlmad:
I hate him for you, lol. :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Goodness me! You'd think that being EPAU staff they wouldn't be so blooming insensitive and inadequate! They sound terribly disorganized when I was at my local EPAU they never ever told me anything without first confirming my name and date of birth. You should complain, because if people don't complain then it won't get sorted out. :hugs:


----------



## pinklightbulb

He sounds like an idiot hun. And I agree about the scan being waaaay too early. If your HCG is elevated that means pregnancy to me :shrug: 23 at five days late isn't bad, my HCG has always been slow rising with both my boys, it was 1800 at 6 weeks pg when a lot of women are in the 5,000s by then. Don't lose hope!


----------



## jaymarie1991

i would start all over and go to a different doc all together, if u missed ur period and have a million positive tests which are almost 100% effective and u havent had a miscarriage then you ARE pregnant!!!!! keep us updated and make sure ur taking ur vitamins!


----------



## stacey03

Oh sweetie, i feel for you, it would be killing me!!! I would say you are deffo pregnant just very early. Have you had any more news? xxx


----------



## xpatchx

Went to nurse, she said that I could be pregnant but because my lmp was 7 weeks ago, I'm not pregnant "enough" for the hospitals liking (even though I ov'd 2 weeks 6 days ago...)

So she told me to keep an eye on my tests, to test today, then try and wait till Sat. If its still there then go back. If it gets darker, even better.

So I did...

This was Friday and saturdays again... (sat is the top one)
https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/IMG_7735.jpg

This was todays - came up as the pee was running through it
https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/IMG_7755.jpg

REFUSE to believe I am not pregnant now, I just think it's all because I'm only around 3 weeks gone! I know 23 is a low number, but I'm right at the beginning!!


----------



## xpatchx

She also said it could be that I want to be so much, that I'm having a phantom pregnancy and it's making my body think it's pregnant - to the tune of 5 positive tests and 2 digitals?!?!?


----------



## Ljayne

that definitely looks positive to me :) I still am surprised they would scan you that early if you think of the size of the embryo at 3/4 weeks I would be more surprised if they had found it! Definitely hope your GP helps x


----------



## Sproglett

hey, sorry I have only just seen this thread, I really hope the info I'm about to give you will help you to relax a little.

I'm currently 19w+1 with pregnancy number 4, I have had a previous mmc, ectopic and mc so it was recommended for me to go for an early pregnancy scan at my local epu at 6w. 

LMP 29/11/11
BFP 31/12/11 (4w+4 from LMP)
Scan 12/1/12 (6w+2 fromLMP) - no signs of baby!
Scan 26/1/12 (8w+2 from LMP) - follow up scan, baby showing 6w+5
Scan 30/1/12 (8w+6 from LMP) - bleeding, baby showing 8w+2
Scan 1/3/12 (13+2 from LMP) - 12week scan, baby showing 12+4

Every baby grows at different speeds, I should have been 8w+2 from my LMP before baby was even visable on scan, i was convinced i was going to have another ectopic pregnancy, but luckily this was not the case. I really hope everything works out for you like it has for me and my DH this time. 

It can be too early to scan, internally or externally, so dont worry yet! you are getting + HPT's so dont panic! 

Really hope this helps a little?


----------



## jaymarie1991

most people here dont get a doc appointment till around 8 weeks maybe to prevent this kind of situation, i cant believe that u r not cause those tests are bright as day! i know u'll be posting a pic on here soon of your little squirm when he comes out of hiding, maybe its a little shy! anyways be positive and remember to take those vitamins


----------



## x melanie x

Hey hunni - Sounds like you are going through a dreadful time. To me it seems as though they are basing their decision on your pregnancy on your LMP rather than on the date you ovulated. This would therefore account for their view that bloods of 23 at 7 weeks or so doesn't indicate a successful pregnancy. I had bloods of 22 at 7 weeks and was told it wasn't classed as a pregnancy and I m/c a few days later.

To me, it looks as though you are still in the very early stages of a viable pregnancy going on the look of your pregnancy tests. Would not the best thing to do now, is insist on having your bloods re-done to see if they have increased on decreased from 23? I bet they will have increased, you are pregnant and they scanned you too early. I hope that is the case.

Take care and keep us updated xxxx


----------



## BlueHadeda

Well, I may not be a trained medical professional, but those tests looks like they're getting darker by the day!! That seems like a sign of rising HCG, hopefully? Why can't you just get a repeat blood test in the meantime? In our country, they usually test you within 2-3 days again if the first bloods were a bit low or inconclusive. Good luck! And please keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## loobylou29

OHHHHH defo a bun in the oven imho, in fact I have NEVER seen a false positive on a preg test maybe a false neg but that looks clearer than lines ive had before. try and stop stressing yourself, you WILL find out one way or the other soon, in the next 40 weeks or so for definate ha ha ha, I promise lol xxxx


----------



## claireybell

and also hun.. u never get false positives on those Clearblue digital, they are hyper sensitive and you def need the hormone there it to be detected.. its just as your really really early that the hcg level is lower,.. xx


----------



## TattyHead

Hey Patch just checking in to see how things are going. Hope you've found out what's going on. :hugs:


----------



## xpatchx

Hey Tatty - not much really, just trying my best to keep sane until Saturday (but then knowing they probably wont do the blood test saturday and will make me wait till next week!)
Still no bleeding or cramps, good sign! :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

Well very good sign that your test got darker and no bleeding or cramps!

Hope you get some answers soon hun by the sounds of it your not the first one to go through this....

Waiting for your update :flower:


----------



## stacey03

Hey patch, that test is 100% positive!! all i can say is im looking forward to seeing your scan picture of ur baby bean!! 

xx


----------



## stacey3690

Hey hun u would say 5 days after,your misses,period,is,far far to early so try not to worry I had a,scan 11 days after my first positive test and,there was only a,small sac barley even visible went back the following week and there was a little baby plus a heartbeat so I bet when you have,your next scan u see your little jelly bean can't wait for an update :) xxx


----------



## forestfire

My positive was lighter than yours on a frer and I was positive on clearblue digis. Hope you get the news you want at the weekend! How far gone do you think you are?


----------



## xpatchx

forestfire - I THINK I ovulated aorund the 27th of March, so around 3+1 (2+4 at scan and blood draw)

So many of my friends have pics of their pregnancy tests and mine are darker! Can't wait till the weekend now!! xx


----------



## Sproglett

Patch, if you ovulated around 27th March you would be 5w+1 today (not 3w+1) as the first 2 weeks of a pregnancy you're not actually pregnant, (I know its is a bit daft but hey). But always take into account that the sperm can take a couple of days to fertilise the egg and your egg can take up to 2 weeks to implant too.

My CB digi said pregnant 2-3w 31/12/11 - according to my 12w scan i was 3w+6 :)

i know it is so confussing. :)


----------



## xpatchx

Sproglett - the doctors are counting me as 7 weeks pregnant because my lmp was around 7 weeks ago, but in terms of when I actually think I ov'd, I'd say the 27th.
They only count the first two weeks of pregnancy when you're not pregnant because they dont count from ovulation, (which is usually 2 weeks after your last period) they actually count FROM lmp, but my periods are out of whack, I have them every 6 weeks instead of every 4 x


----------



## x Helen x

If you're not pregnant, then I'm Father Christmas! :haha:


----------



## xpatchx

Well.... I do like the thought of a 19 week pregnant big hairy old man in a suit! x


----------



## x Helen x

xpatchx said:


> Well.... I do like the thought of a 19 week pregnant big hairy old man in a suit! x

:rofl:


----------



## xpatchx

That did make me sound a bit.... odd didn't it haha! x


----------



## jaymarie1991

im glad ur staying positive cause we r all excited for u! we cant wait til Saturday either!!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Just found this thread and WOW! I give you kudos for staying so strong I would've went crazy by now. Tests are most DEFINITELY getting darker! FXD for you hun!!


----------



## maybemum2be

Good luck- look forward to hearing your good news on Saturday. With my son (now 13m), I bled and the doctor scanned and told us to 'forget it' at 5w, went back for a final scan at 6w and there he was- they do make mistakes!


----------



## Ash0619

It baffles me how insensitive doctors are! After doing they're jobs for any period of time, how do they not realize that babies grow differently and some may show up on a scan later? Especially to be told that if you are getting a positive pregnancy test, then the baby would show up on a scan- that's just NOT true!! It wasn't true in my case and it wasn't true for others I've seen! 

When I went to the ER for bleeding at 4 wks pg (and praying it wasn't a chemical), if they would have told me I wasn't pregnant because my scan didn't show anything either, I don't know what I would have done! But I would have been extremely upset. You are remaining so strong through all this! Can't wait to see you prove them WRONG!


----------



## akblaze

Keeping my fingers crossed!! So great to see you being so strong!!
I had 2 positive HPT's and a positive blood test (hcg was 91) and the next day at my scan there was nothing and the sonographer said I probably had false positives... didn't know a blood test could be a false positive...!!! Well, I knew she was wrong and sure enough a week later at my next scan (6 weeks) there was the teeny little fetal pole! My LO was just a late bloomer! Trust your body and your instincts. I knew better than to listen to the ultrasound tech. :hugs:


----------



## xpatchx

Off to the Epau again! Called them up and said that I'm still getting positives and want another blood test so they asked me to come back up before 3 x


----------



## rhloveselmo

Good luck xxx


----------



## chrislo4

I just read your thread. It's crazy!! Really hope you get to see something today or get an answer. All those positives surely means a pregnancy?! Fingers crossed x


----------



## stacey03

xpatchx said:


> Off to the Epau again! Called them up and said that I'm still getting positives and want another blood test so they asked me to come back up before 3 x

good luck sweet!! x


----------



## urchin

I'll be checking in at the end of the afternoon to see how you get on - good luck chikkie xxx


----------



## honeybee2

good luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rickles

Stalking - and have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## freddie

Looking at those tests, you MUST be pregnant!! If they're getting darker, what else could it possibly be?! I'm so sure that you were just scanned too early... I have everything crossed for you and am eagerly awaiting the results!!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Good luck! When will you get the blood results? x


----------



## sealy76

xpatchx said:


> Off to the Epau again! Called them up and said that I'm still getting positives and want another blood test so they asked me to come back up before 3 x

Goodluck hun I have got everything crossed for you! I have a strong feeling everything is going to work out ok, you have amazing strength.:hugs:


----------



## xpatchx

Thanks for the luck my lovelies!

Had it done, the woman said she'd have never touched me so early had it been her who I saw Saturday, and she did my bloods and rushed it though. Should get the results tonight or tomorrow morning :)


----------



## Sunnie1984

I had a scan at 5 weeks (from LMP) and nothing there. Back at 7 weeks and there was the sac and a heartbeat. 

I had regular 30 day cycles too, so it's extremely likely you are just too early to see anything. 

Be strong, I'm sure you'll see something this time. 

X


----------



## km157x

I had a chemical pregnancy last year, so when I got a positive this time I was quite nervous. I took a test every few days for probably close to two weeks! And each time the line was darker, and appeared quicker :) I am now just over 17 weeks pregnant and baby is healthy :) 

Thinking of you and hope everything works out x


----------



## struth

Stupid medical staff. They should never have scanned you so early. They should have done a blood draw and if that was over 5 (which it was and hence indicates pregnancy) then they should have repeated it two days late to check for an increase. D'oh!

Well, I agree from Santa (!) - if you are not pregnant I will eat my hat. GL this afternoon honey x


----------



## maybemum2be

Any news? x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Dam was hoping there would be an update from you by now patch, i hope everything is ok hun, let us know how it went either way xx


----------



## ace28

yeah let us know, I still think you're pregnant!


----------



## sealy76

Any news yet hun? I still have everything crossed for you x


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Goodluck and FX!! It sure sounds/looks like your pregnant :)


----------



## lala222

let us know cant wait to hear!


----------



## sar89

Just checking in from your original post to see how you were and wow!! You poor thing your really going through a toughie !! Good luck with your latest blood test :) I still stand the same as i did then.. preggers:) x x


----------



## Kristypants

Good luck!! I'd be really surprised if you're not pregnant. I just think you had a scan too early. The pregnancy tests getting darker is definitely a good sign!!


----------



## Dolphin22

Thinking of you my dear! What a rough thing they've put you through! Good luck!


----------



## xpatchx

Hi girls, I'm so sorry I completely forgot to update!

I had more bloods done Thursday as you know, never got a call back (as expected) so today I got fed up and went to my GP. She looked on the system and within 5 days my HCG went from 23 to 259 - NOT PREGNANT MY ARSE!! So she delightfully informed me I am infact 110% pregnant and that everythings going up well and it's MORE than doubled every 48 hours :D


----------



## pink_rulez

Congratulations :), iv just read though the whole thread n it has sounded like a right ordeal with lots of ups and downs and crappy doctors!! I'm so pleased you got the right outcome at H&H 9 months :)


----------



## TattyHead

:hugs: So happy for you!! Shame about all the confusion but at least you know now, at last. :happydance:


----------



## sealy76

xpatchx said:


> Hi girls, I'm so sorry I completely forgot to update!
> 
> I had more bloods done Thursday as you know, never got a call back (as expected) so today I got fed up and went to my GP. She looked on the system and within 5 days my HCG went from 23 to 259 - NOT PREGNANT MY ARSE!! So she delightfully informed me I am infact 110% pregnant and that everythings going up well and it's MORE than doubled every 48 hours :D

So happy for you hun! I knew it works all work out ok in the end :)


----------



## cmarie33

Aww this has just brought a tear to my eye! Congratulations! Just goes to show we know our bodies better than any other person! Now try to relax and enjoy! :) Xx


----------



## RoseArcana

So glad to hear Patch. Congrats :) x


----------



## LaurenDC

When I saw the tests, they looked exactly like my first two when I found out I was preggers. Glad to hear that all seems to be going well!!!! It definitely seems as though it was just too early to see anything. I didn't read through the entire thing but have you been able to see anything on the scan since your first U/S? Just want to make sure Baby is in the right spot. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## xpatchx

LaurenDC - I've not had another yet hon, but they have booked me in for another Tuesday. I don't think they'll see much then either because I heard you dont see anything until your hcg is like 1500? if mine doubles every two days (it's done more than that so far, but by example) that means today I'll be at around 500 then monday 1000 so tuesday I probably wont be up to 1500 so might not see anything at all, but I won't let it bother me this time because I remember barely seeing anything at 5 +1 with my DD, just a blob in a sac haha!

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/Baby%20Beanie/kkk.jpg


----------



## urchin

yaaaay for 110% pregnant :dance:


----------



## jaymarie1991

im so hormonal when i saw ur update i cried congrats!!!


----------



## LaurenDC

xpatchx said:


> LaurenDC - I've not had another yet hon, but they have booked me in for another Tuesday. I don't think they'll see much then either because I heard you dont see anything until your hcg is like 1500? if mine doubles every two days (it's done more than that so far, but by example) that means today I'll be at around 500 then monday 1000 so tuesday I probably wont be up to 1500 so might not see anything at all, but I won't let it bother me this time because I remember barely seeing anything at 5 +1 with my DD, just a blob in a sac haha!
> 
> https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/Baby%20Beanie/kkk.jpg

Yep when I was really early on (4 + 6) I was having a decent amount of pain on one side and plenty of cramping so they told me to come in for bloods and an ultrasound... My HCG was 2,826 so definitely going up and all I saw was the tiny little gestational sac but nothing even inside it yet (not even the yolk sac) and that was 100% normal so you're right you probably won't see much yet!!! But it would be lovely to see even just the little gestational sac. It's great that your uterine lining was thick because that's one of the first things your body does when you're pregnant!!! Congrats again - keep us posted!!


----------



## leahsbabybump

aww congratulatuons hun thats brilliant news especially after what you whent through with that god awful doctor :-/ good luck for your scan


----------



## LivForHim

Read thru this post a few days ago..came back to see the results!! Congrats!! I knew you were prego all along!! H&H 9months to you and baby!! ;)


----------



## oh_socold

Yay!! I think all of us are super excited for you. I am so happy! Such good news.


----------



## ace28

YAY!!! So glad this has all worked out this way! Congratulations mama!


----------



## chrislo4

Massive congrats!!!! So very pleased to read your update xx


----------



## stacey03

Thats such good news!! finally you can breath a sigh of relief!! congrats sweetie so so pleased for you! welcome little one!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## littlebabyboy

yay thats great! silly ultrasound tech being so negative! You were just super early on! :) congrats!!!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Woohoooo! :) :) let us know how your next scan goes xx


----------



## Dolphin22

That's exactly what my 1st ultrasound scan looked like too at 5 weeks, she looked like a little diamond ring and everything is perfect. We're 25 weeks now. I'm so glad you didn't give up and take no for an answer! I can't even imagine how hard that must have been for you but HUGE CONGRATS!!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Big congrats!!!


----------



## Baby321

Congrats on your pregnancy! just read the whole thread, sounds like you have been through an ordeal, take care!


----------



## BubbleGum12

aaaaah Congratssssss!!!
Best of luck with *EVERYTHING* <3 :hug:


----------



## xpatchx

Hi girls - off for my scan now :D Will update when I get home xx


----------



## Sproglett

woo hoo, hope it goes well my lovely, got my 20w at 2pm :) x x fingers crossed for you x x


----------



## sealy76

xpatchx said:


> Hi girls - off for my scan now :D Will update when I get home xx

Goodluck hun, look forward to hearing back from you :)


----------



## dawno

Good luck!!:happydance:


----------



## xpatchx

Hi girls - she had me at 5 weeks and due Christmas day! Slightly concerned about the spot on the left of the photo too haha! Thanks for all your support but I guess I best stop commenting in here because I'm not sposed to be in here lol!
https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/Medway-20120424-00541.jpg


----------



## honeybee2

ahhh congratulations- which spot is baby? I KNEW you were pregnant- stupid medical staff!!! xxxxx


----------



## xpatchx

The one on the left is the one she showed me... I'm sure she'd have mentioned in more detail if there WAS something on the right.. but then you never know with the medical prac's in that place lmao! xx


----------



## dawno

Congratulations on your little Christmas miracle!!!


----------



## claireybell

Ah i new you mustve been, no one can get that many positive tests & not be!! Big congrats hun xx


----------



## urchin

lol yeah - bugger off back to first tri :rofl:

(just in case the wee giggling man didn't give it away, I'm not being serious here!)

It is fantastic news that you were right all along, and I'm sure us 2nd tri women are as relieved for you as the 1st tri-ers - so post where you like hon :thumbup:


----------



## cmarie33

Awww amazing news :)


----------



## Skelleron

Congratulations! So thrilled for u Xx


----------



## HappyMomIdy

I know this is like several years after you posted this but wow!!! i had stumbled on your post because I had tested positive on my urine home kit twice and when i went for a scan today, I was told my uterus was enlarged but no sac there. i was worried and googled, saw your post. been reading all the way and i kept praying that you were indeed pregnant. i was so happy when i saw this post saying you are. thank you for giving me hope even years after yours.




xpatchx said:


> Hi girls, I'm so sorry I completely forgot to update!
> 
> I had more bloods done Thursday as you know, never got a call back (as expected) so today I got fed up and went to my GP. She looked on the system and within 5 days my HCG went from 23 to 259 - NOT PREGNANT MY ARSE!! So she delightfully informed me I am infact 110% pregnant and that everythings going up well and it's MORE than doubled every 48 hours :D


----------

